# *Rant* Stubborn Hedgie Owner



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

Makes me wanna strangle him =_=

I happened to see a picture of *newborn* baby hedgies on deviantart. On the bed of their owner.

What.

I'm sure you're not supposed to handle babies too young or mom might eat them >< am I not right?

Well I messaged the owner about this and he said:

"Actually they're not.
If you look at they're quills you can see they are already up meaning they have already started moving and are starting to develop more complete motor skills."

Good gravy. The babies don't even have open eyes yet, and have no fur  I'm afraid for their safety now if the owner keeps playing with them ><


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you have a link to the picture?


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

yea do you got the pic?


----------

